
AI Startup Boom Raises Questions of Exaggerated Tech Savvy - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ai-startup-boom-raises-questions-of-exaggerated-tech-savvy-11565775004?mod=rsswn
======
bsg75
> Users can then choose existing apps similar to their idea, such as Uber’s or
> Facebook’s. Then Engineer.ai creates the app largely automatically

The resulting codebase must be a nightmare to maintain, unless the app is
little more than a collection of pre-written functions.

